# Coppie sul forum



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

qui dentro a parte bruja e lancillotto, si sono formate altre coppie?
lo troverei molto spiritoso che si trovasse l'amore su un sito di tradimento


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qui dentro a parte bruja e lancillotto, si sono formate altre coppie?
> lo troverei molto spiritoso che si trovasse l'amore su un sito di tradimento


ma che ti frega?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

*Outing*



brugola ha detto:


> qui dentro a parte bruja e lancillotto, si sono formate altre coppie?
> lo troverei molto spiritoso che si trovasse l'amore su un sito di tradimento


Io...e trottolino!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ma quanto sei perpetua e braghera....quanto?!?!!?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

oh ma che schifosetti siete?????
un pò di sana curiosità...mi pare di capire che ci siano stati dei raduni...magari erano nate delle coppie...
oh..ma una cagatina insieme voi no???


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh ma che schifosetti siete?????
> un pò di sana curiosità...mi pare di capire che ci siano stati dei raduni...magari erano nate delle coppie...
> oh..ma una cagatina insieme voi no???


Dici che la devo accompagnare quando porta fuori pilù!??!


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

anche tra donne e donne o uomini e uomini....mica ho pregiudizi io..


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Beh, 
Persa e fedi,
Bruja e fedi,
Asudem e fedi, 
Mailea e fedi (non ne sono certa, mi pare),
Giusy e fedi (ma per ora è solo una voce),
Io e fedi (nel prossimo futuro, non diteglielo!)...
.....
.....
Il resto sono top secret!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anche tra donne e donne o uomini e uomini....mica ho pregiudizi io..


Quand'è cos' allora:
Lanciollotto e fedi....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Beh,
> Persa e fedi,
> Bruja e fedi,
> Asudem e fedi,
> ...


uff....io ve lo racconterei...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Beh,
> Persa e fedi,
> Bruja e fedi,
> * Asudem e fedi,
> ...



ma se sono lesbica


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sono lesbica


Ma fedi è ambivalente, no?!?!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Scusate, avete dimenticato Giusy e Alex.... siamo marito e moglie!


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

vi siete già traditi??


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vi siete già traditi??


Si dice lei veda Fedi di nascosto!


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

ho capito......
miii come siete riservati....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Minchia ma io sono l'unica che non inciucia...?

Forse devo cambiare avatar


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia ma io sono l'unica che non inciucia...?
> 
> Forse devo cambiare avatar


ma come non inciuci??
se mi è arivato un pm in cui mi si dice che non te ne sfugge uno!!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia ma io sono l'unica che non inciucia...?
> 
> Forse devo cambiare avatar


Mettici una foto tua...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mettici una foto tua...


smutandata ovviamente ....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> smutandata ovviamente ....


No che poi mi riconoscereste e non ci sarebbe piu' gusto...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No che poi mi riconoscereste e non ci sarebbe piu' gusto...


Eh, sai, quando il pomeriggio mi faccio un giro per la capitale, prendo un aereo, mi ritrovo ad amsterdam e mi vado a prendere un gelatino in piazza dam potrei riconoscerti!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eh, sai, quando il pomeriggio mi faccio un giro per la capitale, prendo un aereo, mi ritrovo ad amsterdam e mi vado a prendere un gelatino in piazza dam potrei riconoscerti!


Io lo dico sempre che se capito in Italia o se voi capitate ad Amsterdam io sono sempre disponibile a farmi un caffeino e due chiaccherelle


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo dico sempre che se capito in Italia o se voi capitate ad Amsterdam io sono sempre disponibile a farmi un *caffeino* e due chiaccherelle


cioè....tutto qua quello che sei disposta ad offrire ad amsterdam???


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo dico sempre che se capito in Italia o se voi capitate ad Amsterdam io sono sempre disponibile a farmi un caffeino e due chiaccherelle


un caffeino????
aperitivo, pranzo, digestivo e libagioni


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Ok super-skunk al Blue Lagoon e il cane che vi riporta in albergo... offro io...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

quindi altre coppie non ce ne sono???


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vi siete già traditi??


Io ed Alex?
Tutti i giorni.... ma ciò che conta è l'ammmmore....

Ah dimenticavo.... me la faccio pure con Air!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi con Fedi ovviamente....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono per i rapporti aperti.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok super-skunk al Blue Lagoon e il cane che vi riporta in albergo... offro io...


Andata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e quando vieni a milano un cappuccino con brioche  è garantito


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi altre coppie non ce ne sono???


A me non mi vuole nessuna....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A me non mi vuole nessuna....


si vede che sei un roito...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Io c'ho provato con tutti e non c'è cascato nessuno.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

con me ci ha provato *troppo* velatamente solo air...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si vede che sei un roito...




















  ma brugola!!! sei proprio una burinona


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si vede che sei un roito...


Che vor dì ?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma brugola!!! sei proprio una burinona


perchè??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io c'ho provato con tutti e non c'è cascato nessuno.


pure io!!!
neanche un pm maschile da quando son qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ah sì, Air ma mi diceva che lo facevo ridere


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io c'ho provato con tutti e non c'è cascato nessuno.


Non vorrei essere antipatica... ma non so se hai notato che hai una cinepresa in mezzo alle gambe...manco un videocamera digitale... proprio una cineprese... sfido qualcuno a cascarci...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> con me ci ha provato *troppo* velatamente solo air...





Asudem ha detto:


> pure io!!!
> neanche un pm maschile da quando son qui
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Che vor dì ?


roito = cesso 
e poi scusa...con quel nick chi ci prova???


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere antipatica... ma non so se hai notato che hai una cinepresa in mezzo alle gambe...manco un videocamera digitale... proprio una cineprese... sfido qualcuno a cascarci...


e c'ha ragione Lupetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una cimice ancora ancora ...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

ftupide


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e c'ha ragione Lupetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma pure una viodeocamera digitale moderna... ma una cinepresa anni '70 a bobine... mi pare un poco troppo...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> roito = cesso
> e poi scusa...con quel nick chi ci prova???


Beh, si.... Un pò cesso sono....

Anzi, un gran cesso....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma pure una viodeocamera digitale moderna... ma una cinepresa anni '70 a bobine... mi pare un poco troppo...


la solita sborona lei


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la solita sborona lei


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, si.... Un pò cesso sono....
> 
> Anzi, un gran cesso....


Vabe' facci vedere sta foto... su...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

smutandato anche tu....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' facci vedere sta foto... su...


Mi vergogno....

E poi l'ho fatto ieri sera.... C'era anche Asudem.... Che carina....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi vergogno....


 
posta lo smutandamento senza mostrarci la faccia...
ce la mettiamo poi noi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> posta lo smutandamento senza mostrarci la faccia...
> ce la mettiamo poi noi...


OK.... Cominciate voi, vi seguo a ruota


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

è che ci interessano le tue idee....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è che ci interessano le tue idee....


Le ho molto chiare....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le ho molto chiare....


tu postale che poi noi confermiamo...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu postale che poi noi confermiamo...


Dopo di te... Di voi....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, si.... Un pò cesso sono....
> 
> Anzi, un gran cesso....


 
non penso sia per quello, è che inibisci, passi da grande amatore, da uomo troppo di mondo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Noi qui siamo gente semplice...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso sia per quello, è che inibisci, passi da grande amatore, da uomo troppo di mondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sono.... E non mi piace mentire....

Prendere o lasciare...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

See you later on, belle signore....

Sarà per un'altra volta.... C'ho da lavorà...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso sia per quello, è che inibisci, passi da grande amatore, da uomo troppo di mondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi devo essere persa qualcosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma chi?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi vergogno....
> 
> E poi l'ho fatto ieri sera.... C'era anche Asudem.... Che carina....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

*ma sto jesus*

e com'è?? un roito???


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è?? un roito???


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Aprile 2008)

*...perfetta coppia noi siamo...*

...perchè io e la lupa molto ci amiamo...
...ma a nessuno di voi lo diciamo...
...perchè la privacy sempre ci riserviamo...
mr.perfect


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>
















   te possino


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

ma mr perfect è lo spacciatore di sigari e negroni??


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Perfi... Con quell'avatar poi...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perfi... Con quell'avatar poi...


ma è lui o no??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

c'è stato un misunderstanding  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   brugolina del 9!!
pensavo ti riferissi a me non a jesus


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

no chiedevo a te se è un roito..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no chiedevo a te se è un roito..


no, non è un roito.
le vie di mezzo tu mai , eh?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, non è un roito.
> le vie di mezzo tu mai , eh?


quindi è un roito...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi è un roito...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi è un roito...
























No, no.....


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi è un roito...





Asudem ha detto:


>




































MI FATE MORIRE ...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Sarà un tipo.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà un tipo.


 























non aggiungo..simpatico se no Grande mi lincia!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è lui o no??


Ma ti pare...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

*Ve lo devo dire...*

Siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ps. Ma se scopro chi c'ha il GRANDE PC con cui mi intercetta tutti gli mp...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che ci fai?


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qui dentro a parte bruja e lancillotto, si sono formate altre coppie?
> lo troverei molto spiritoso che si trovasse l'amore su un sito di tradimento


A me è successo. 4 anni fa...per l'esattezza 4 anni e quasi 2 mesi

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me è successo. 4 anni fa...per l'esattezza 4 anni e quasi 2 mesi
> 
> Buscopann


Si, ma se non ci porti qui la tachipirina...ti consideriamo scoppiato...:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 vedi tu che senso dargli! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

*Busco...*

... e poi com'è andata?


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, ma se non ci porti qui la tachipirina...ti consideriamo scoppiato...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tachipirina solo di persona...I Forum sò passati di moda per lei..C'ha da fà...C'ha da lavorà  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e poi com'è andata?


In che senso com'è andata? Va ancora...e speriamo vada per moltissimo altro tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann

PS..Me tocco un pò...'na grattatina non fa mai male


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La tachipirina solo di persona...I Forum sò passati di moda per lei..C'ha da fà...C'ha da lavorà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbeh...faremo incontri separati mi sa...con l'andazzo che vedo in giro...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...faremo incontri separati mi sa...con l'andazzo che vedo in giro...


No perchè? Per incontrare qualcuno noi c'eravamo e ci siamo sempre..Il Forum è un passatempo al quale lei non riesce più a stare dietro. Ma la vita è un'altra cosa..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No perchè? Per incontrare qualcuno noi c'eravamo e ci siamo sempre..Il Forum è un passatempo al quale lei non riesce più a stare dietro. Ma la vita è un'altra cosa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menomale, una storia a lieto fine, AUGURI!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Menomale, una storia a lieto fine, AUGURI!


Minkia...GRAT GRAT...

Buscopann


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Per carità... Busco... ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minkia...GRAT GRAT...
> 
> Buscopann



MAH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Che gente!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sò molto superstizioso  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















La superstizione è anche proporzionale alle inculate passate. solo che ho finito la vaselina. Nun me sento pronto per un'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sò molto superstizioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa il mio interveto, non accadra' piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sò molto superstizioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che teneri...perchè non ci racconti come è andata..se puoi ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa il mio interveto, non accadra' piu'.


Dai, mari' era solo scaramantico...un "in culo alla balena" non gli avrebbe fatto scrivere così!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Che teneri...perchè non ci racconti come è andata..se puoi ...


Ci siamo conosciuti ad un raduno a Bologna del vecchio sito di tradimento prima che chiudesse. Non era nato neanche Metropolis. Erano i tempi in cui la mitica Bruja scriveva le sue prime disquisizioni anti-fedifraghi su quel sito e veniva presa a sassate un pò da tutti/e ihihih...Prima di conquistarsi cmq la simpatia.
Io di Milano, lei friulana. E' stato colpo di fulmine..prima passionale e poi sentimentale. Siamo innamorati da 4 anni nonostante la distanza. io milano e lei Udine. ci vediamo cmq tutti i we, le ferie e i vari ponti. La distanza non è proibitiva. io cerco da due e mezzo di trasferirmi senza successo. In questo momento poi la situazione nel mio campo lavorativo è un disastro perchè le aziende non assumono più se non con contratto di agenti o a progetto. C'è quindi la possibilità concreta che in attesa che si riapra un pò il mercato lei venga temporaneamente a Milano.
Per il resto che dire..Speriamo che continui così...Sono stati 4 anni bellissimi

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, mari' era solo scaramantico...un "in culo alla balena" non gli avrebbe fatto scrivere così!!

































Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, mari' era solo scaramantico...un "in culo alla balena" non gli avrebbe fatto scrivere così!!


Fedi', non sopporto e non dico Mai in bocca al Lupo, figurati in culo alla Balena ... al massimo posso dire alla faccia del, o in culo al cacciatore  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Gli Anima-li io li amo troppo, e li rispetto anche.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Busco, ma anche lei era traditrice/tradita?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti ad un raduno a Bologna del vecchio sito di tradimento prima che chiudesse. Non era nato neanche Metropolis. Erano i tempi in cui la mitica Bruja scriveva le sue prime disquisizioni anti-fedifraghi su quel sito e veniva presa a sassate un pò da tutti/e ihihih...Prima di conquistarsi cmq la simpatia.
> Io di Milano, lei friulana. E' stato colpo di fulmine..prima passionale e poi sentimentale. Siamo innamorati da 4 anni nonostante la distanza. io milano e lei Udine. ci vediamo cmq tutti i we, le ferie e i vari ponti. La distanza non è proibitiva. io cerco da due e mezzo di trasferirmi senza successo. In questo momento poi la situazione nel mio campo lavorativo è un disastro perchè le aziende non assumono più se non con contratto di agenti o a progetto. C'è quindi la possibilità concreta che in attesa che si riapra un pò il mercato lei venga temporaneamente a Milano.
> Per il resto che dire..Speriamo che continui così...Sono stati 4 anni bellissimi
> 
> Buscopann


ah, i bei vecchi ricordi!!!! *

*vedi confessionale, tread sui ricordi. n.d.r.


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Busco, ma anche lei era traditrice/tradita?


Separata. Da qualche mese divorziata. Sui trascorsi di traditrice/tradita non credo sia giusto dire nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

anche io ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita in internet  

	
	
		
		
	


	






vita breve ma intensa


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Bha' sara' ma quando conosco qualcuno in internet non m'attira proprio... anche conoscendolo nel reale non mi fregherebbe una mazza...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' sara' ma quando conosco qualcuno in internet non m'attira proprio... anche conoscendolo nel reale non mi fregherebbe una mazza...


Ma se sei andato/a a casablanca per me!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche io ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita in internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' sara' ma quando conosco qualcuno in internet non m'attira proprio... anche conoscendolo nel reale non mi fregherebbe una mazza...


Dipende Lettry....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' sara' ma quando conosco qualcuno in internet non m'attira proprio... anche conoscendolo nel reale non mi fregherebbe una mazza...


io ho fatto tutte le cose perbenino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chattatina allegretta ma non troppo
scambio di foto
scambio di telefonino
voce da pauraaaaaaaaaaa
dopo 2 mesi ci siam visti
ed è nato l'ammmmmore
una settimana in montagna dove ho fatto cose che voi umani non potete credere 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ok, aveva omesso qualche particolare sullo stato civile 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ma che sarà mai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però finchè è durata è stata un successo
ora solo un cesso


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho fatto tutte le cose perbenino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVVVAI


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> EVVVAI


natale quando arriva arriva


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In che senso com'è andata? Va ancora...e speriamo vada per moltissimo altro tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi viene in mente mauro, un amico, che si era messo con una conosciuta in internet. una sera mi dice che lei aveva attaccato un virus a lui, ed io pensavo scherzasse perchè collegavo il fatto che si fossero conosciuti tramite pc e gli dicevo di istallare un buon antivirus
invece lei gli ha attaccato i condilomi
adiemus​


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho fatto tutte le cose perbenino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non fraintendermi, non e' questione di come si fanno le cose o meno... e' solo che vi vedo tutti assessuati... se noti scherzo con tutti allo stesso modo... 
Anche incontrando utenti di questo forum maschi non proverei nessuna attrazione perche' rimarrebbero assessuati...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> mi viene in mente mauro, un amico, che si era messo con una conosciuta in internet. una sera mi dice che lei aveva attaccato un virus a lui, ed io pensavo scherzasse perchè collegavo il fatto che si fossero conosciuti tramite pc e gli dicevo di istallare un buon antivirus
> invece lei gli ha attaccato i condilomi
> 
> adiemus​









Ma un virus del genere può passartelo anche una persona presentata da amici...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dipende Lettry....



No, non dipende... questa e' la mia visione dei rapporti on line... non vale per tutti ma vale per me...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non fraintendermi, non e' questione di come si fanno le cose o meno... e' solo che vi vedo tutti assessuati... se noti scherzo con tutti allo stesso modo...
> Anche incontrando utenti di questo forum maschi non proverei nessuna attrazione perche' rimarrebbero assessuati...


guarda che se c'incontriamo io e te t'innamori in un nano secondo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









assessuata una fava


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non fraintendermi, non e' questione di come si fanno le cose o meno... e' solo che vi vedo tutti assessuati... se noti scherzo con tutti allo stesso modo...
> Anche incontrando utenti di questo forum maschi non proverei nessuna attrazione perche' rimarrebbero assessuati...


 
...poca saggezza leggo in te...
...poca verità leggo in te...
...che gli utenti tutti a te chiedano del nostro indimenticabile incontro...
mr.perfect


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che se c'incontriamo io e te t'innamori in un nano secondo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma posso portare Max all'incontro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vendiamo pure i biglietti nel caso qualcuno voglia guardare...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non dipende... questa e' la mia visione dei rapporti on line... non vale per tutti ma vale per me...


Beh si, se per te è così....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' sara' ma quando conosco qualcuno in internet non m'attira proprio... anche conoscendolo nel reale non mi fregherebbe una mazza...


 
come ho già detto a "ufo" concordo, concordo, concordo.

Internet è svirilizzante.

Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di Milano, lei friulana. E' stato colpo di fulmine..prima passionale e poi sentimentale. Siamo innamorati da 4 anni nonostante la distanza. io milano e lei Udine. ci vediamo cmq tutti i we, le ferie e i vari ponti. La distanza non è proibitiva. io cerco da due e mezzo di trasferirmi senza successo. In questo momento poi la situazione nel mio campo lavorativo è un disastro perchè le aziende non assumono più se non con contratto di agenti o a progetto. C'è quindi la possibilità concreta che in attesa che si riapra un pò il mercato lei venga temporaneamente a Milano.
> Per il resto che dire..Speriamo che continui così...Sono stati 4 anni bellissimi
> 
> Buscopann


beh questa è una bella storia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come ho già detto a "ufo" concordo, concordo, concordo.
> 
> Internet è svirilizzante.
> 
> Baci!


ora sono seria (prendete nota 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Perchè svilirizzante?
io in realtà penso che in internet si possa essere ancora più se stessi.
Invece del semplice primo sguardo all'aspetto fisico (che influisce non poco e magari mette fine ad un futuro) ci si può mostrare come si è, senza il filtro della fisicità che viene solo dopo.
insomma a differenza dell'aspetto fisico bisogna attrarre l'altro con parole, pensieri.
Non è poco


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria (prendete nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehhhhhh ma tu di che segno sei?

Io sono della bilancia.

Vuol dire che già metto in atto "luce, pensieri & parole" 24/7.

Le bilance hanno 200 contatti, 4000 ammiratori o psuedo interessi, ma alla fine sono pochissimi gli uomini che le conquistano, nel corso di una vita.

E quei pochi non hanno un granchè da dire, pero' si muovono bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Bacio!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria (prendete nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero. L'ultima mia storia importante è nata così. Ci si era già scelti. Incontrarsi è stato un dettaglio.... E' durata un anno e si stava anche progettando una vita in due...
Però.... C'è il rovescio della medaglia. Si può giocare con le persone... subdolamente. Non ci sono gli occhi negli occhi per capire un eventuale disegno perverso.... malvagio. Internet può essere anche tanta cattiveria....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vero. L'ultima mia storia importante è nata così. Ci si era già scelti. Incontrarsi è stato un dettaglio.... E' durata un anno e si stava anche progettando una vita in due...
> Però.... C'è il rovescio della medaglia. Si può giocare con le persone... subdolamente. Non ci sono gli occhi negli occhi per capire un eventuale disegno perverso.... malvagio. *Internet può essere anche tanta cattiveria...*.


Quella la si può trovare anche ...in casa propria


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria (prendete nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Incontrarsi spesso diventa un dettaglio. Ma BISOGNA incontrarsi, non può restare tutto nella virtualità.... come scrivevo sopra ad Okki....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella la si può trovare anche ...in casa propria


Non lo dire a me.... Ma almeno subisci la cattiveria da uno/a che conta, con cui hai condiviso anni, progetti, soldi, figli...... non da poche lettere che formano un nick, che a sua volta chissà chi è, e che cazzo c'entra con te ?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vero. L'ultima mia storia importante è nata così. Ci si era già scelti. Incontrarsi è stato un dettaglio.... E' durata un anno e si stava anche progettando una vita in due...
> Però.... C'è il rovescio della medaglia. Si può giocare con le persone... subdolamente. Non ci sono gli occhi negli occhi per capire un eventuale disegno perverso.... malvagio. Internet può essere anche tanta cattiveria....


anche a me è successo così.
ero talmente presa, talmente attratta dai suoi pensieri, dai suoi scritti, dalla sua voce che avrebbe potuto essere un cesso  e non me ne sarebbe importato niente.
il vedersi è stato solo un anello in più che ha chiuso il cerchio.
nel reale forse non sarebbe affatto stato il mio tipo al primo sguardo

poi ci si può scottare sempre anche nella realtà.
come han già detto la cattiveria esiste anche nel reale


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

io mi son levata tutti gli sfizi virtuali...
ho conosciuto una marea di uomini, con quasi tutti mi son divertita, con uno ho convissuto credendomi innamorata per 2 anni, con quasi tutti mi sento ancora e mi continua a fare un gran piacere.
L'amore vero l'ho trovato lavorando, ma non rinnego nessuno degli uomini con i quali mi sono incontrata in internet.
Anche uno di cui pensavo di essere innamorata persa .diciamo che m'ha sfanculata subito...ma anche con lui ho dei ricordi piacevolissimi.
Io personalmente dagli uomini che incontravo in internet non mi aspettavo molto di più che una scopata, ma invece quasi tutti si son rivelati persone degne di continuare il rapporto, anche se non sempre come volevano loro.
Ragazzi, smettiamola di dirci questa immensa cazzata che in internet è diverso...in internet ti garba una persona, e come vuoi la leggi, la incontri, la conosci, la tocchi......è tutto vero.
Dipende solo dalle aspettative...
l'importante, come sempre, è avere le idee chiare e non dirsi palle


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io mi son levata tutti gli sfizi virtuali...
> ho conosciuto una marea di uomini, con quasi tutti mi son divertita, con uno ho convissuto credendomi innamorata per 2 anni, con quasi tutti mi sento ancora e mi continua a fare un gran piacere.
> L'amore vero l'ho trovato lavorando, ma non rinnego nessuno degli uomini con i quali mi sono incontrata in internet.
> Anche uno di cui pensavo di essere innamorata persa .diciamo che m'ha sfanculata subito...ma anche con lui ho dei ricordi piacevolissimi.
> ...


IO in Intenet ho conosciuto diverse persone, ma ne ho incontrate solo poche, pochissime.... La maggior parte delle mie esperienze le ho fatte nella vita reale...
Anzi, ammetto di aver capito molto poco di questo strumento virtuale...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> IO in Intenet ho conosciuto diverse persone, ma ne ho incontrate solo poche, pochissime.... La maggior parte delle mie esperienze *le ho fatte nella vita reale*...
> Anzi, ammetto di aver capito molto poco di questo strumento virtuale...


perchè...quelle poche che hai incontrato dal virtuale al reale cos'erano????


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè...quelle poche che hai incontrato dal virtuale al reale cos'erano????


Erano quelle poche divenute reali. E tutte persone gradevoli, concordo con te. Sai cosa mi viene da pensare ? Che forse è una scrematura naturale..... Che coloro che non vengono mai allo scoperto, che si nascondono dietro un pc e non passano mai al reale, che perdono le notti ad inventarsi tattiche e personaggi.... Beh.... E' tutto quello che hanno.... Non ci perdiamo nulla...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E tutte persone gradevoli, concordo con te. Sai cosa mi viene da pensare ? Che forse è una scrematura naturale..... Che coloro che non vengono mai allo scoperto, che si nascondono dietro un pc e non passano mai al reale, che perdono le notti ad inventarsi tattiche e personaggi.... Beh.... E' tutto quello che hanno.... Non ci perdiamo nulla...


è polemica sterile la tua...non la condivido.
Io mi sono incontrata con quasi tutti perchè ero curiosa e perchè non impegnata e avevo tempo e  voglia di divertirmi.
Chi non vuole incontrare ha i suoi buoni motivi, però una cosa posso affermarla: tutti quelli che ho incontrato, e sono tanti, erano esattamente come si vendevano in internet.
niente palle...nessuna storia....ma poi molto più teneri e reali che nei forum.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> IO in Intenet ho conosciuto diverse persone, ma ne ho incontrate solo poche, pochissime.... La maggior parte delle mie esperienze le ho fatte nella vita reale...
> Anzi, ammetto di aver capito molto poco di questo strumento virtuale...


Jesus, non c'è molto da capire. è uno strumento che amplifica le opportunità, tutto qui.

ci vuole puoi intuito, fiuto,  per capire se quella/o dall'altra parte corrisponde sommariamente a quello che desideri tu. sei tu che fai la differenza, che devi essere  attivo, non lo strumento in se stesso. lo strumento porge una quantità di informazioni sulla persona e  tu scegli quelle che ti interessano di piu'.

perchè dici di non averci capito nullla?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Erano quelle poche divenute reali. E tutte persone gradevoli, concordo con te. Sai cosa mi viene da pensare ? Che forse è una scrematura naturale..... Che coloro che non vengono mai allo scoperto, che si nascondono dietro un pc e non passano mai al reale, che perdono le notti ad inventarsi tattiche e personaggi.... Beh.... E' tutto quello che hanno.... Non ci perdiamo nulla...


 
assolutamente si.


ti ritroveresti davanti una apersona che ha non pochi problemi a relazionarsi con gli altri.


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jesus, non c'è molto da capire. è uno strumento che amplifica le opportunità, tutto qui.
> 
> ci vuole puoi intuito, fiuto,  per capire se quella/o dall'altra parte corrisponde sommariamente a quello che desideri tu. sei tu che fai la differenza, che devi essere  attivo, non *lo strumento in se stesso. lo strumento porge una quantità *di informazioni sulla persona e  tu scegli quelle che ti interessano di piu'.
> 
> perchè dici di non averci capito nullla?
















   scusa ma mi scappa


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> IO in Intenet ho conosciuto diverse persone, ma ne ho incontrate solo poche, pochissime.... La maggior parte delle mie esperienze le ho fatte nella vita reale...
> Anzi, ammetto di aver capito molto poco di questo strumento virtuale...


Internet è uno strumento stupendo. Perchè innanzitutto ti mette in comunicazione con delle persone che vivono dall'altra parte dell'Italia o del mondo. Persone che altrimenti non conosceresti mai. E ampliare il numero delle conoscenze aumenta a dismisura le probabilità di incontrare persone con le quali ti trovi bene, che hanno i tuoi stessi interessi e lo stesso modo di pensare.
Inoltre ti mette subito a nudo..In internet ci si apre e siracconta molto più facilmente di sè stessi...Perchè non si è faccia a faccia con quella persona (almeno all'inizio) e il monitor abbassa le proprie difese..Si è molto meno finti in internet che nella prima conoscenza dal vivo.
C'è chi ancora non crede alle storie nate tramite internet semplicemente perchè forse non considera il fatto che dall'altra parte ci sono delle persone e non una telescrivente. 
Certo..Si beccano anche le fregature..Più persone conosci e più aumenta la probabilità non solo di conoscere la tua anima gemella, ma anche di prendere fregature..Fa tutto parte del gioco...Io per la maggior parte del mio tempo (nel caso fossi alla ricerca di una persona perchè single) preferirei giocare, piuttosto che stare seduto sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare che passi qualcuno.
Però io parlo per me...Le persone ovviamente non sono tutte uguali

Buscopann


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> 
> 
> ti ritroveresti davanti una apersona che ha non pochi problemi a relazionarsi con gli altri.


ma perchè????
che cazzate sono???
internet è comodo, spicciolo e pratico.
io non mi ritengo con problemi a relazionarmi con gli altri....state dicendo una cagata..


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> scusa ma mi scappa


 
e fattela scappare


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè????
> che cazzate sono???
> internet è comodo, spicciolo e pratico.
> io non mi ritengo con problemi a relazionarmi con gli altri....state dicendo una cagata..


 
uè trapana....leggi bene cosa ho scritto.

qualora tu ti trovassi con uno/a che cambia identità, che si maschera, che agisce con tattiche non trasparenti....questo comportamento puo' a lunga scadenza denunciare un malessere relazionale nel soggetto. non ho detto che siamo straniti tutti, ma solo coloro _che._


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uè trapana....leggi bene cosa ho scritto.
> 
> qualora tu ti trovassi con uno/a che cambia identità, che si maschera, che agisce con tattiche non trasparenti....questo comportamento puo' a lunga scadenza denunciare un malessere relazionale nel soggetto. non ho detto che siamo straniti tutti, ma solo coloro _che._


siete obsolete...cesse e probabilmente fighe di legno...
le tattiche non trasparenti non hanno vita...e poi te lo dice miss dicembre...non rompere i coglioni..


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Internet è uno strumento stupendo. Perchè innanzitutto ti mette in comunicazione con delle persone che vivono dall'altra parte dell'Italia o del mondo. Persone che altrimenti non conosceresti mai. E ampliare il numero delle conoscenze aumenta a dismisura le probabilità di incontrare persone con le quali ti trovi bene, che hanno i tuoi stessi interessi e lo stesso modo di pensare.
> Inoltre ti mette subito a nudo..In internet ci si apre e siracconta molto più facilmente di sè stessi...Perchè non si è faccia a faccia con quella persona (almeno all'inizio) e il monitor abbassa le proprie difese..Si è molto meno finti in internet che nella prima conoscenza dal vivo.
> C'è chi ancora non crede alle storie nate tramite internet semplicemente perchè forse non considera il fatto che dall'altra parte ci sono delle persone e non una telescrivente.
> Certo..Si beccano anche le fregature..Più persone conosci e più aumenta la probabilità non solo di conoscere la tua anima gemella, ma anche di prendere fregature..Fa tutto parte del gioco...Io per la maggior parte del mio tempo (nel caso fossi alla ricerca di una persona perchè single) preferirei giocare, piuttosto che stare seduto sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare che passi qualcuno.
> ...


 
approvo.

io ad esempio, quante bestie non avrei incontrato , per ora solo virtualmente, se qui non fossi approdata.

e quelle che ho conosciuto,,non hanno deluso affatto le mie aspettive.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete obsolete...cesse e probabilmente fighe di legno...
> le tattiche non trasparenti non hanno vita...e poi te lo dice miss dicembre...non rompere i coglioni..


 
trapana, io ripsondevo a Jesus...sei de coccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

beh..veramente a uno alla sua macchina gli avrei dato fuoco. ma questo avrebbe potuto accadere anche se lo avessi incontrato all'osteria, o forse no..perchè all'osteria non ci saremmo messi a parlare dei massimi sistemi..bah...


ma mi è passata.


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uè trapana....leggi bene cosa ho scritto.
> 
> qualora tu ti trovassi con uno/a che cambia identità, che si maschera, che agisce con tattiche non trasparenti....questo comportamento puo' a lunga scadenza denunciare un malessere relazionale nel soggetto. non ho detto che siamo straniti tutti, ma solo coloro _che._


Ma Brugola e' nuova  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ancora con conosce certi meccanismi di Questo forum


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> trapana, io ripsondevo a Jesus...sei de coccio.


ma a miss dicembre...con sti capezzoli eretti a vita non diciamo  niente????


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..veramente a uno alla sua macchina gli avrei dato fuoco.
> 
> 
> ma mi è passata.


Ah.... bei ricordi di due uomini (gli unici) conosciuti su Internet, con cui c'è tuttora una amicizia sincera.


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e fattela scappare


Gia' fatto


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Brugola e' nuova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no è cecata.



ma a che stai penzando tu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,,,


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah.... bei ricordi di due uomini (gli unici) conosciuti su Internet, con cui c'è tuttora una amicizia sincera.


 

tu sei buona Giusy.

anche il mio era uno stronzo sincero


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu sei buona Giusy.
> 
> anche il mio era uno stronzo sincero


No, stronzi no, anzi, ad uno dei due credo di aver fatto più male che bene....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

vecchie obsolete....ho i capezzoli che mi gelano..
anzi...ora che ci penso capezzolo avvisato capezzolo surgelato


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no è cecata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... non penso, vado a braccio/improvviso ... al massimo seguo il puzzo e mi allontano


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vecchie obsolete....ho i capezzoli che mi gelano..
> anzi...ora che ci penso capezzolo avvisato capezzolo surgelato



Attenta ... che spostano il post


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Attenta ... che spostano il post


oh, no, capezzolo si può dire!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vecchie obsolete....ho i capezzoli che mi gelano..
> anzi...ora che ci penso capezzolo avvisato capezzolo surgelato


Tagliali.... Un problema in meno.....


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

i regolamenti necessitano di spiegazioni.
fate natale ora che ho il capezzolo libero ma poi saranno cazzi...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Notte belli!

Non fate troppo rumore, stanotte vorrei riuscire a dormire.... dopo notti di insonnia....


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, no, capezzolo si può dire!!!!


Capezzolo!

 ... capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo capezzolo


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tagliali.... Un problema in meno.....


jesus...lascia stare...


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> i regolamenti necessitano di spiegazioni.
> fate natale ora che ho il capezzolo libero ma poi saranno *cazzi...*



Si puo dire?


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> i regolamenti necessitano di spiegazioni.
> fate natale ora che ho il capezzolo libero ma poi saranno cazzi...


Ne hai libero solo uno ?


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte belli!
> 
> Non fate troppo rumore, stanotte vorrei riuscire a dormire.... dopo notti di insonnia....


Nottebellabimba!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> jesus...lascia stare...


Perchè ?.... La Lante Della Rovere se li tagliò.....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte belli!
> 
> Non fate troppo rumore, stanotte vorrei riuscire a dormire.... dopo notti di insonnia....


Notte, Giusy...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si puo dire?


marì...il mio capezzolo sinistro rivendica i suoi diritti
più neurologi per tutti..


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> marì...il mio capezzolo sinistro rivendica i suoi diritti
> più neurologi per tutti..


E c'hai ragione ... che facciamo scendiamo in piazza?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> i regolamenti necessitano di spiegazioni.
> fate natale ora che ho il capezzolo libero ma poi saranno cazzi...


 


a te ci vuole l'esorciccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy..*

notte tessora...

dormi , me racumandi.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a te ci vuole l'esorciccio.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GMnvsUKP6dc&feature=related


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a te ci vuole l'esorciccio.


 
si...e chi vende non è più suo..


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si...e chi vende non è più suo..


...ma come cacchio parli ?
  Sei sarda ?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria (prendete nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutta roba farlocca... oro di Bologna!!!

Asudem tu sei probabilmente una delle poche persone che in internet e' piu' se stessa!!! 
Ma non e' questo il punto... chi inganna piu' o meno lo farebbe comunque... in interne non vedo il flirt... io sono flirtereccia, mii piace vedere con chi flirto, sguardi, intonazione etc... cose che mancano online, non c'e' verso che qualcuno mi faccia cadere semplicemente cercando "d'accarezzarmi il cervello"... sono tradizionalista, perferisco lasciare a tutti i *sensi* la conquista...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutta roba farlocca... oro di Bologna!!!
> 
> Asudem tu sei probabilmente una delle poche persone che in internet e' piu' se stessa!!!
> Ma non e' questo il punto... chi inganna piu' o meno lo farebbe comunque... in interne non vedo il flirt... io sono flirtereccia, mii piace vedere con chi flirto, sguardi, intonazione etc... cose che mancano online, non c'e' verso che qualcuno mi faccia cadere semplicemente cercando "d'accarezzarmi il cervello"... sono tradizionalista, perferisco lasciare a tutti i *sensi* la conquista...



sarà, io però parlavo anche di amicizia, di empatia, non solo di flirt o amori.
e poi tessora, tutti siamo noi stessi.
che senso ha non esserlo se poi intendi vederti personalmente??


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà, io però parlavo anche di amicizia, di empatia, non solo di flirt o amori.
> e poi tessora, tutti siamo noi stessi.
> che senso ha non esserlo se poi intendi vederti personalmente??


Amicizia va bene... ma qui si parlava di coppie... ecco perche' per me non funziona...

Asu, sei cosi' sicura che non ci siano persone che la sparano grossa? Pero' ripeto e' irrilevante perche' la sparerebbero comunque grossa... si e' vero si e' se stessi anche quando si finge di essere qualcun altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Amicizia va bene... ma qui si parlava di coppie... ecco perche' per me non funziona...
> 
> Asu, sei cosi' sicura che non ci siano persone che la sparano grossa? Pero' ripeto e' irrilevante perche' la sparerebbero comunque grossa... si e' vero si e' se stessi anche quando si finge di essere qualcun altro...


che ci sia gente che la spara grossa è sicuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a te comunque t'incontrerei volentieri...mi servono giusto due posacenere nuovi


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ci sia gente che la spara grossa è sicuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me non dispiacerebbe incontrarti... devo rifoderare di pelle la mia poltrona...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me non dispiacerebbe incontrarti... devo rifoderare di pelle la mia poltrona...


buongustaia, anche a me piace la pelle bella tesa e morbida


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ci sia gente che la spara grossa è sicuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portale una cassa di birra e la farai felice...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Portale una cassa di birra e la farai felice...


analcolica, ovviamente


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *analcolica*, ovviamente


...con quella ci si lava le zampe


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...con quella ci si lava le zampe


Manco quello... carico lo sciacquone di birra analcolica...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buongustaia, anche a me piace la pelle bella tesa e morbida



Ma soprattutto me ne serve tanta tutta uguale...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco quello... carico lo sciacquone di birra analcolica...


Stavo guardando il tuo avatar...sei davvero seducente


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo guardando il tuo avatar...sei davvero seducente



Confessa ti piacerebbe incontrarmi?... immagina come ti mordicchierei il collo...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto me ne serve tanta tutta uguale...


ti strappo a ciocche i peli delle orecchie e del naso e mi ci faccio lo swiffer personalizzato


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti strappo a ciocche i peli delle orecchie e del naso e mi ci faccio lo swiffer personalizzato



E addio vecchi piumini...


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti strappo a ciocche i peli delle orecchie e del naso e mi ci faccio lo swiffer personalizzato


... chesssssschifo


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Confessa ti piacerebbe incontrarmi?... immagina come ti mordicchierei il collo...


quando è capitato, non hai staccato la bocca dalla bottiglia...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E addio vecchi piumini...


il piumino invece me lo faccio coi 4 peli in testa che ti sono rimasti


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quando è capitato, non hai staccato la bocca dalla bottiglia...


perchè in fondo è timida...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quando è capitato, non hai staccato la bocca dalla bottiglia...









































Per forza in qualche modo dovevo far fronte alle tue cazzate... da sobria non ci sarei mai riuscita...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per forza in qualche modo dovevo far fronte alle tue cazzate... da sobria non ci sarei mai riuscita...


...almeno così io non ho sentito le tue  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























gorgoglii di birra, e mugolii di soddisfazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ah no...ogni tanto dicevi al cameriere esausto di portartene un'altra...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...almeno così io non ho sentito le tue
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Sei un galantuomo come pochi...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...almeno così io non ho sentito le tue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hanno attaccato direttamente la flebo alla cisterna?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hanno attaccato direttamente la flebo alla cisterna?


Si m'hanno cambiato tre volte il fusto...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un galantuomo come pochi...


Romantico canide...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2008)

Incontrare la iena è troppo dispendioso..


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hanno attaccato direttamente la flebo alla cisterna?


Ahimè si...alla fine per far fronte alle sue richieste sempre più pressanti, hanno dovuto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi vergogno....
> 
> E poi l'ho fatto ieri sera.... C'era anche Asudem.... Che carina....


 
quasi quasi....la metto io una tua.....
a proposito.....mi faccio corrompere....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quasi quasi....la metto io una tua.....
> a proposito.....mi faccio corrompere....


Ricattatrice.....


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quasi quasi....la metto io una tua.....
> a proposito.....mi faccio corrompere....





Jesus ha detto:


> Ricattatrice.....


Niente foto sconce in questa sezione!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tagliali.... Un problema in meno.....


non puoi dire così.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ricattatrice.....


tentami.....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quasi quasi....la metto io una tua.....
> a proposito.....mi faccio corrompere....



chi di dovere l'ha già vista e archiviata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (non cestinata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
verrà tirata fuori al momento oppurtuno 
quindi jesus...in campana!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi di dovere l'ha già vista e archiviata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

e chi sarebbe...."chi di dovere"?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe...."chi di dovere"?


era una battuta


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta


te farti i cazzi tuoi mai, eh...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi di dovere l'ha già vista e archiviata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lei parla di altro, non quelle dell'avatar...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te farti i cazzi tuoi mai, eh...


oh ma siete fuori???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




siccome l'avevo vista io intendevo di dovere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma lei parla di altro, non quelle dell'avatar...


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh ma siete fuori????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ragazzina lasciali lavorare...
vai in classe


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ragazzina lasciali lavorare...
> vai in classe


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ragazzina lasciali lavorare...
> vai in classe


questa non l'ho capita


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh ma siete fuori????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non ti devi mica giustificare... io scherzavo eh...
madò che brutta aria tira qui dentro, oggi...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

anna...diventiamo una coppia???


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anna...diventiamo una coppia???


mmm petta che ci penso.. se te sei la brugola io chi sono?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non ti devi mica giustificare... io scherzavo eh...
> madò che brutta aria tira qui dentro, oggi...


ma no Anna, cazzo dici???
chi si giustifica??
magari non s'era capito che   era una battuta..
sai com'è.


e poi, in soldoni, che minchia vuoi da me??


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mmm petta che ci penso.. se te sei la brugola io chi sono?


 
vedi tu.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




molliamo tutto...ma levati il prezzemolo dai denti por favor


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non ti devi mica giustificare... io scherzavo eh...
> madò che brutta aria tira qui dentro, oggi...


*Qui sopra* non è neanche tanto male, dai!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no Anna, cazzo dici???
> chi si giustifica??
> magari non s'era capito che era una battuta..
> sai com'è.
> ...


io avevo capito che era una battuta... stordita che sei...
uffa.
se andavo dai Jefferson a quest'ora avevo già finito...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi tu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammi un samurai...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dammi un samurai...


in fondo col prezzemolo tra i denti non stai mica male...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Qui sopra* non è neanche tanto male, dai!!


... se lo dici tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io avevo capito che era una battuta... stordita che sei...
> uffa.
> se andavo dai Jefferson a quest'ora avevo già finito...


dillo a me
ho scelto questo mestiere per stare tranquilla e guarda qua....


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... se lo dici tu...


Si, mi pare di averlo scritto io...


----------

